# Equivalent of Vitrea 37 Oil ??



## JimM (Jul 15, 2010)

I've just noticed that the oil level on my Elliott Omnimill is showing slightly low and a quick look at the manual recommends either Shell Vitrea 37 or Mobil Vactra Heavy, neither of which appear to be readily avilable locally. From what I can see Vactra Heavy is a ISO100 which I think equates to SAE30, and I do have a bottle of SAE30 compressor oil in the garage. The oil bath is for the column gearing for the horizontal head which also drives the table power feed -so would anyone care to hazard an opinion as to whether the compressor oil will be up to spec or I have I lost something in the translation ?

The oil is for the column gearing 

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 15, 2010)

Vactra Heavy is ISO 100, as you've found, Jim. It's a standard quality hydraulic oil. I mean "standard", as
in, it doesn't have a lot of anti-rust additives. I don't know if your compressor oil is the same kind of 
thing as hydraulic oil. I think you should be able to find ISO 100 hydraulic oil at just about any auto and
farm supply, and it should do well for this. I don't know if you have a similar product there, but a general
'good-for-most-stuff' oil here is called hydraulic tractor fluid. It's a hydraulic oil made for lubrication of
gear driven hydraulic systems. Similar to Vactra Heavy, but with a few more additives to be compatible
in many applications.

The ISO and SAE products have equivalent ratings for some things, but are not really interchangeable. 
The two specifications are set at different temperature standards. Your SAE 30 may be a similar 
weight, but not otherwise comparable to the ISO oil your Elliott wants.

Dean


----------



## Omnimill (Jul 17, 2010)

I came across the "Vactra" oils while searching for slideway oil for my VMC Mill.

http://www.mobil.com/IND/english/files/ss_vactra.pdf

There are at least 4 or 5 manufacturers of slideway lubricants if you google, the only problem I found was buying small quantities!

Vic.

Not sure if this is heavy enough but slideway 68 is avalable here (5th down) in 1 Litre bottles. http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Chronos_Catalogue_Oils__Lubricants___Adhesives_etc_124.html


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 17, 2010)

Shell Tellus 100 should work.
Tin


----------

